# Puff needs to replace smelvis the troop main cigar sender guy :) Thanks Love Ya All



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I posted the message in bold a couple day's ago, I am starting a new thread for this so the troop thread doesn't keep hiding my message. I am hoping for the right person to step up that I can help keep Puff supporting our troops at the same high level we have been. Of course anyone can send to them I am not the boss of anything hell not even Elvis. But I can still be very helpful to the right person and the troops as a helper only. This is emotional for me but it's gonna kill me if I don't pass it on to some great brother or sister or a few.

I have enough money and cigars to keep going until it happens, but I am not accepting anymore donations if you have them please just hold them until we get it figured out. I will NOT leave the Troops without having a replacement in place first just won't do it regardless of what it costs me finacially or physically!

I maybe traveling the states in a motorhome with a close Puff friend if this happens we may be able to do some puff/troop promoting and maybe take the cigars to the troops in person  I would like that. as well as maybe getting to come and herf with any and or all of you jokers and jokerettes  This has been a dream of mine and my friend for a long time and it may very well happen this year sooner than ya all think.

So if you can help and by help I mean work because it ain't easy and takes a lot of energy/time and sometimes money. The person need to be someone that you knuckleheads here trust or that can learn to so hopefully he/she has been here for awhile. feel free to pm your interest and or post it here.

so far we have interest from .....add your name...below

BigSarge

My earlier emotional post 

*Hi Guy's and Gals
Well Sh*t shucks dammit crap F**k dag nab it. I have fought this for awhile, I am not well. I try so hard and it's so important dammit. I need help with the troops not just a little help but someone that has the time and energy to stay the course over the long run. Please no one answer or say anything until you have thought about it for day's at least. This can not be a passing spur of the moment thing you need to be in it all in. They deserve more than I can do now and I just ain't getting better. I am typing this with tears running down my face dammit. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Please contact me in PM if you have it in you I love these guy's like they are family and I am just sick that It has come to this, There is nothing in it for you but the satisfaction of doing the right thing. I will always be involved but need some pressure relief I just can't physically do much anymore and the harder I try the longer It takes me to recover.

I have to know you well or get to know you well if you want to help me with this.

Thanks.

Dave*


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn, this saddens me reading this. Well, let me say, Dave you are a great man, doing great things, and I know personally, that you have brought a lot to the troops. Hell, just an hour away from the daily grind over there was more than anyone could ask for. You sir, have done a great service to our men and women fighting overseas. I am sad that you are passing this along, but happy as I know you are hurting and this is killing you. I have 100% confidence that you will find someone worthy enough to take your place. Good luck in your search and when you begin your travels, keep a thread open. I hope to herf with you one day. Chin up Dave, YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn Dave
It saddens me to hear this! Your shoes are a tough pair to fill the work you do for the troops is just amazing. Without profit or gain it shows just what a man you are. I shall pray for you my brother GOD BLESS and get better soon. I like the motor-home idea and would love to meet ya in person. Till then peace my brother!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn, Dave, I know this is tough for you but at some point you have to put yourself ahead of anything else. If all of the work involved is too difficult to keep up then the decision seems to have been made for you, regardless of if you want to fight it or not. The best thing is to step down, absolutely. I know that this was your baby, and although others definitely stepped up and helped, you were the General... I can't imagine how tough this must be for you, but you're doing the right thing.

Thanks for all of the work you've done, Dave. Really, you can't be thanked nearly enough.

Please keep us updated about your traveling plans, that sounds like a wonderful way to do something incredibly nice for yourself after the years of hard work you've put in. I definitely wish you the best, you deserve it.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope all works out well for you, and THANK YOU for working so hard to bring some comfort to our Brothers and Sisters serving Our Country near and far.
Look forwad to hooking up one of these days, until then GOD BLESS !


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

a job well done Dave, thank you for doing this for as long as you did, it is time to pass the tourch, God bless and be well...I'm excited to see who will be the next in line, figure the super bowl square contest should provide a good cherry breaking if things go right for our troops.....Dave- YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:usa2: :bump2: :usa2:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn Dave
> It saddens me to hear this! Your shoes are a tough pair to fill the work you do for the troops is just amazing. Without profit or gain it shows just what a man you are. I shall pray for you my brother GOD BLESS and get better soon. I like the motor-home idea and would love to meet ya in person. Till then peace my brother!


Right on.

It truly is alot of work to keep organizing and sending out all of those packages overseas. I've done some group buys with alot of packages and it is tiring and exhausting. To think that you've been doing this consistently for a while now makes it all the more admirable. Hopefully we'll find someone with the right attributes to try to fill at least one of your shoes. I hope you guys come this way (NH) as there plenty of shops and even more friends waiting for you.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Don't feel bad for tying to pass the torch along Dave... You've poured a lot of yourself into the Cigars For Troops. More so than anyone else has, or more than anyone on any board I've been on, for that matter... See what you need to see, get your bucket list shortened up brother. :smile:

Thanks again...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

jimbo1 said:


> a job well done Dave, thank you for doing this for as long as you did, it is time to pass the tourch, God bless and be well...Dave- YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!


+1 Thank You!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I posted the message in bold a couple day's ago, I am starting a new thread for this so the troop thread doesn't keep hiding my message. I am hoping for the right person to step up that I can help keep Puff supporting our troops at the same high level we have been. Of course anyone can send to them I am not the boss of anything hell not even Elvis. But I can still be very helpful to the right person and the troops as a helper only. This is emotional for me but it's gonna kill me if I don't pass it on to some great brother or sister or a few.
> 
> I have enough money and cigars to keep going until it happens, but I am not accepting anymore donations if you have them please just hold them until we get it figured out. I will NOT leave the Troops without having a replacement in place first just won't do it regardless of what it costs me finacially or physically!
> 
> ...


BigSarge
Staxed


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

First - a simple "thanks" doesn't begin to adequately give tribute to what Dave has done for the puff community and the troops. I could go on for paragraph upon paragraph.

The thing I do want to convey is this: When Dave says it's hard work; you have to be in it for the long haul; you get nothing but the satisfaction of having done a good thing; and that it takes a lot of time... Please understand that he is not exagerating!

I did one little contest with both Daves helping me and it was just about overwhelming by the end. It was a constant 20 hour a day every day endeavor until it was done. And that was one really small deal. The daily grind of what Dave does - plus the annual troop drive = whoever takes this on really needs to be prepared to dedicate their heart, soul and all their energy into it - it really is that time consuming.

I'm not trying to scare anyone off but Dave has set the bar unbelievably high - don't underestimate what the man has built up and accomplished with this. Just be prepared for the task as I can see where Dave will want only the best for the transition, the troops and puff.

My hat is off to those of you who have volunteered so far. Your taking on the task of a true living legend! Best of luck to Dave and all!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Shawn
That needed to be said and is very true. please don't put your name if you can't do it.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow - this is tough to see, but you know we love ya, Dave (in a really uncomfortable, manly sort of way, of course)! And you have to take care of yourself so Elvis doesn't have to put you in a home or something :biggrin:

Good onya for all you've done all this time, and thanks for being the guy who passed our gratitude along to the troops.

Big shoes, indeed!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Well Dave has decided it is time to pass the baton. A truly sad day for Puff because we know our brother Dave would carry on if he were able to. Hats off to Smelvis for his awesome dedication to this very important moral booster for our great troops. 

A year ago, when I thought I would be retiring, I would have tossed my hat in and volunteered for this job. That's the kind of time you would need to fulfill the high standards Dave has set. Unfortunately, my situation has changed.

I would think that the person(s) who would take over this important job should know that all of us on Puff who have participated in providing our troops some cigars and relaxing down time do not expect you to replace Dave, only to pick up his baton and run like you want to win...for the troops.

God bless you Dave, and come down to Florida in the Winter in your RV, so we can smoke, my friend


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Staxed has withdrawn his name to much time involved and I don't blame him I hope everyone will be honest as he is and understand how much is involved. BTW it can be several people sharing the load.

Thanks for the kind words you hit the nail on the head guy's if I did not have to stop I wouldn't. It has been the most rewarding thing I have ever done and will miss it. I am hoping I can still help out just not as a shipper. I have a couple thousand guessing? cigars left and will either keep shipping or mail them to whomever! I think Dave2 does to I don't know haven't heard from him in months?

Peace and Love and all that Sh**t guy's and gals

Dave


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

As everyone else has stated, this is indeed a sad day, I don't know how anyone could do this job as well as you have Dave. You have pour your heart, soul, tears and I'm sure blood into this. And no matter who takes over this will always be your baby.

Dave, you are truly a class act and a great BOTL. 

If your motor home ever makes it to Ontario, let me know I'll be stopping by to say hi.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I cant add anything more to what has already been said. You are a person of great character Dave, and I would like to thank you for giving us the opportunity to make our contributions through you & what you have done for our troops.

You have done well sir!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:

Thanks for everything you've done Dave. It will never be forgotten.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump sorry guy's need to keep on this so whoever takes overs can get a rally going while I can still help. Hope the two considering can make it work


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave, it's not really going to be possible for anyone to step in and fill your shoes. To say you put a lot of time, energy, and heart into this is a gross understatement.

Not that they won't try, and likely they'll do a fine job... but no one's gonna be able to fill your shoes, man.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Bump sorry guy's need to keep on this so whoever takes overs can get a rally going while I can still help. Hope the two considering can make it work


You can let them know I will help with the rally if they need it!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> You can let them know I will help with the rally if they need it!!!!


I was hoping so Craig Thanks man


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Dave,
It truly is a sad day, one of the "KINGS" is stepping down!!!! You are by far one of the greatest BOTL!
! But to try to express that in words you just cant't.....there are not enough words for a man like you!!!! I pray for your health, GOD BLESS YOU!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments guy's I like them makes it seem all worth it, also to who ever takes over it can be a bunch of people no rules really. also I can help or not however you guy's want it but the final say on things will be you guy's and not me just so you know 

Thanks Again!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump
Okay maybe I lied a little I said I would not leave the troops hanging and I won't as long as my supply lasts but guy's I physically can't do this. So if puff fails it won't be because of lack of bumping this thread.  I wish they would just come home and make this easier. I also wish this was where everyone can see it. damn rules.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave, hope things get better for you! You have done an amazing job with all of this.

What do you need done right now? Let's say in the next 30-45 days what do we need to happen?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave, there's a possibility I might be able to get up there for half a day, perhaps over next weekend. I'll check with the wife on our schedule (it's harder to get away now that she's pregnant and advised by the doctor that she needs to rest to avoid pre-term labor), but maybe I could come just package stuff for half a day or something? Would that help?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Dave, hope things get better for you! You have done an amazing job with all of this.
> 
> What do you need done right now? Let's say in the next 30-45 days what do we need to happen?


Others to take over, Thanks for the offer to come over people I asked some locals many times and Russ was just on the wrong schedule but always willing  Justin, Andy and their buds always came though when many closer couldn't or wouldn't many many times Thanks again guy's Love ya like family LOL so Thanks but I am fine sticking to those I don't have to wonder about making it no offense.
*
Just need others to start shipping permanently or a bunch taking turns any way you all want it to work.*

Now just to clear this up Things are fine my health the last two years has slowly got worse it is NOT going to get better, How I am dealing with it is. so thanks for the well wishes but it's not the flu guy's. I am now on long term permanent disability private insurance not state or the government type. Now that's as much as I want to say about it if not for that I would continue I am stopping the Troops because I can't continue not because I don't want to.

:usa: Thanks Again Justin and Andy for always being here for Uncle Dave :usa: Thanks for all of Puff for making it possible for us to have sent such an incredible amount of boxes to our Troops. Special mention to my Friends Ron, Craig and Jacob and Charlie :usa:

Leaving people out but bound to happen :usa:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I can receive and ship, that is not a problem.

Dave let me know what I can do to help you out, I know I am across the US from you but I can jump in.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I can receive and ship, that is not a problem.
> 
> Dave let me know what I can do to help you out, I know I am across the US from you but I can jump in.


I will do whatever I can to help out my fellow brothers. Being a full time Soldier I'm not sure how much time I can devote but it is for the greater good. There are plenty of people that are willing and able. I think a lot of people are intimidated to stand in your shadow Dave. I know thats not what it is about, so please, let me know how I can help. You are my BOTL, these are my Brothers in Arms. I'll give as much as I can.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

as far as receiving and shipping in bulk I know I can handle that....it's all the ins and outs Dave knew that is going to be impossible to replicate.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

PMs sent. :thumb: :usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Answered with the names of others interested. get some chatting done guy's Thanks


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

My RG gun is either empty or i need to spread it out... been trying to hit a lot of people in this thread.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> PMs sent. :thumb: :usa2:


Answered. Should have the details worked out soon.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> I will do whatever I can to help out my fellow brothers. Being a full time Soldier I'm not sure how much time I can devote but it is for the greater good. There are plenty of people that are willing and able. I think a lot of people are intimidated to stand in your shadow Dave. I know thats not what it is about, so please, let me know how I can help. You are my BOTL, these are my Brothers in Arms. I'll give as much as I can.


Hey Thom
No one should be concerned I will help or stay out of it the choices will be theirs and Puffs to make, It would be silly to not continue what we spent a couple years streamlining but that's soon to be not my call. Regardless of how they do it they will make it their own and I will support them however they want. They have a support system built in with Craig as an asset I hope they would continue as record keeping for rallies is so important. My choice would be to talk them through a rally but they do it and I just support in whatever way they want. In any event don't be ascared guy's it is work but can be rewarding, my concern is to continue the 9 to 11 APO's we have been supporting already.

Hope that helps


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

First off i hope feel better dave, second off thanks for all the work you did, 3rd off(is that a word?) I cant really do the shipping and time part of this(work way to much) but i would be more than willing to help the new guy(s) with a cash supplement if need be.

Once again dave i dont know if ive told you this, but thank you for what youve done for the troops and if you make it to TN let me know and ill do my best to make you comfortable if your in my area.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks John

Guy's with any luck all expenses including shipping were paid for by the rally the last couple times, I am hopeful that will remain the same. We just have to give it a try a hope


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

The rally that you guys do every year is nothing short of amazing. I think worst case scenario, if someone isn't able to put in the mind-boggling amount of time and effort that Dave has, we could revert to having soldiers or family or friends of soldiers put up threads in the Troops section and have people send what they will.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> The rally that you guys do every year is nothing short of amazing. I think worst case scenario, if someone isn't able to put in the mind-boggling amount of time and effort that Dave has, we could revert to having soldiers or family or friends of soldiers put up threads in the Troops section and have people send what they will.


Hi Adam
We have a list of units to care for if we can't find a way of continuing it I WILL DO IT MYSELF IF I HAVE TO HIRE PEOPLE TO HELP ME. I will not let them down period bro. ain't gonna happen with my dieing breath if that is what it takes.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We have it all figured out E Dogg and BigSarge with others as a group are going to take over! YaY

Now for the super Bowl go Troops 


Thanks Guy's way cool brothers!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Just got back and saw this. Hope everything works out for you Dave and for those that are going to help make it work. If anything is needed PM me and I will help Dave or the new crew at a moments notice.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave,

I just wanted to officially thank you for all of your support for everyone over the years and most specifically for me and my guys. We just received a plethora of cigars from you and the good people at Puff. Amazing how excited the men were to get these cigars. We were able to get out one night and I enjoyed a smoke with them, which is nice because operations usually preclude us being able to smoke all together. We put a letter in the mail for you but I have no idea how long it will take to get back there. Sometimes its a week sometimes its a month and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. Regardless hopefully you enjoy the small token of our appreciation. 

I truely hope that one day we can meet up back in the states. Stay happy and get healthy so that we have that chance in the future.

Thank you so much,

Nelson Liuzzo


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Has this issue been resolved? I've been away so much and hadn't seen this until now... and quite honestly it's just devastating to see. Much love to Dave for all he's done. 

That being said, has anyone considered working alongside Cigars for Warriors? That group has been very active on Facebook and has been setting up donation boxes in many B&M's across the U.S. They've also done a top down re-org (they had some serious issues many months ago) and are now 100% transparent about what is coming in for CfW and what is going out, who it goes to, etc. I personally know (as I'm sure many Puffers here do) the leadership that is now in charge of CfW and would vouch for them all personally.

Anyway, it's just a thought.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We got it covered! Myself, Matt (socalocmatt), Ray (rock31), and Eric (edogg) took over for Dave.

We've discussed Cigars for Warriors and decided that for the time being we'll keep our operation here on puff. They do amazing work but the legalities of joining forces with them are not something we are prepared to handle at the moment. Plus Dave expressed a wish to keep the Puff Troop Support effort that he started here with all the great BOTL and SOTL on puff.com. I hope I explained that clearly. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

All is cool. Good to hear that this is being kept up. It's a ton of work and y'all deserve much love and respect.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well said Pete, not only me but I bet ownership of Puff would also like it in house, I am just guessing but would be money on it.

Hey Neal good to see ya back.

Dave


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Well said Pete, not only me but I bet ownership of Puff would also like it in house, I am just guessing but would be money on it.
> 
> Hey Neal good to see ya back.
> 
> Dave


Definitely good to see you too, Dave. I miss being around. Just have been busier than the proverbial one-legged man... hope you are well, my friend.


----------

